# Hello from SallyBaby *waves shyly*



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Glad to have you here!

I LOVE Gypsy horses as well!


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! It's nice to have a warm welcome!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!  Have fun posting.


----------



## SallyBaby (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! I am!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

hi welcome!!!!! we have chatted it up in the chat room....glad ur here!


----------

